# Ouchi, Ouchi, The Isshin Ryu Hook Punch



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 16, 2017)

I made a quick video for my nephew who is trying to learn some basic Isshin Ryu techniques.  This is one of our upper body exercises, known as "Ouchi, Ouchi," which consists of a deflection-type block followed by two hook punches to the body.

Of course this is just the basic exercise.  In practice, the hook punches could land wherever the situation demands.  Simple technique, simply done.  You can make it into anything, but this is the basic exercise.


----------



## JP3 (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter back at ya....

The drill reminds me of the body-hook combo I learned from the Golden Gloves trainer at my thai-boxing gym, nomenclature changes, but drill described with very similar body mechanics. He had me working that on a heavy bag every day for at least 4 rounds per class for a  month. It grooved it so much that.. now if my R-hand fires in a body blow punch my hips and legs are already moving witht he other side of the combo.

To which my thai teacher added a low kick, but he was just plain mean.


----------



## clfsean (Apr 19, 2017)

Good drill ... we would call it Pak Sao/Gok Jeung/Gok Jeung and perform it differently, but the basic ideas are there.


----------



## eddiecharette (May 9, 2017)

The system is summarized in its kata, and the specific techniques used to punch (vertical fist) and kick


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jun 17, 2017)

Ouchi, Ouchi is usually the sound you make when you get hit.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 17, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I made a quick video for my nephew who is trying to learn some basic Isshin Ryu techniques.  This is one of our upper body exercises, known as "Ouchi, Ouchi," which consists of a deflection-type block followed by two hook punches to the body.
> 
> Of course this is just the basic exercise.  In practice, the hook punches could land wherever the situation demands.  Simple technique, simply done.  You can make it into anything, but this is the basic exercise.


thanks for sharing.


----------

